# Exporting Images (not including rejected images)



## jwajwa (Jul 18, 2019)

Hi

Is it possible to export my photos WITHOUT the rejected photos being exported? I normally use flags but needed a very quick turnaround and can't figure how to do it. Thanks.

John


----------



## jwajwa (Jul 18, 2019)

(I should have mentioned - I have just used x to grey out photos.  These are the ones I don't want exported).


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jul 19, 2019)

One method might be to-
1. Filter by checking the Attributes for 'Flagged' and 'un-flagged' photos,  (thus the 'Rejected' photos are not shown.)
2. Select the visible photos to Export.


----------



## Zenon (Jul 21, 2019)

I don't keep rejected files and while most like to use attributes I have a different approach. This is typically for files I send to PS and back to LR. I don't want to export the original CR2, only the TIFF.  When the file comes back I immediately flag the CR2. When done editing I use the commands Select Flagged Photos and then Invert Selection.  Now the flagged CR2 files are not exported.

I wasn't aware of the method  I-See-Light described when I came up with my method. I gave it a try but have I have been using my method for so many years I never adapated to it. It is probably a better method and utilizes the software more efficiently.  My method has never failed me. I also hide the CR2 under the TIFF which just makes things look cleaner.


----------

